# Blueberries sparking in Microwave?!!!



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

So I give my DD frozen blueberries and she loves them. I usually let them defrost at air temp. But once in a while I defrost them in the microwave. This has happened more than once that I put them in and they SPARK, like what happens when you microwave something with METAL in it. These are the Wymans blueberries.

Could there actually be traces of metal in them!??????/ Maybe from the processing machine?!







:


----------



## wednesday2004 (May 22, 2005)

I've heard of that happening before and its not from metal. I can't remember where I read it at but it was something to do with the fruit. There are a few other fruits that will do that, not just blueberries. I'll edit in the cause if I can think of it, just wanted to say I remember reading that it won't hurt you.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Put them in some water. That happens to fruits and veggies when there is not enough water in there.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

This happened to me before too, but with raw carrots. I noticed that it sparked when it was really dry. They have to be submerged in water.


----------

